# All dialects/MSA: Happy New Year



## windyvalley

Hi,

Can you please let me know what the "Happy New Year" in Arabian is ?

I would like to put it on the E-card to my Arabian custermers in correct writing.

Thanks in advance!

Windy


----------



## Mahaodeh

windyvalley said:


> Can you please let me know what the "Happy New Year" in Arabian Arabic is ?
> 
> I would like to put it on the E-card to my Arabian Arab custermers customers in correct writing.


A few corrections; and the phrase is: كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## windyvalley

Thank you so much!

One more question, is there any punctuation needed?

As in English there is an exclaimation mark "!", Can I use the same? 

Thanks for your patience!

Windy


----------



## xebonyx

How about:  رأس سنة سعيدة ?


----------



## Toleen

رأس سنة سعيدة 
also correct you can use it  
but (كل عام وأنت بخير ) is the common phrase
 all of them are correct and used by Arab


----------



## jmt356

Can we also say كل سنة وأنتُم سالمين (for the plural)? 
Or is it  كل سنة وأنتُم سالمون for the plural? 

I believe it is the former because the verb كان, which takes the accusative, is implied.


----------



## tounsi51

Nobody use that (سالمين ) but بخير


----------



## cherine

Right, بخير is the word used. But, from a grammatical point, the plural should be سالمون because أنتم سالمون is a nominal sentence, and I think it's a حال . There's no need to look for an implied كان here.


----------



## إسكندراني

سالمين is used by some people but I don't remember from where. In Egyptian dialect we say طيبين


----------



## jmt356

I hear Syrians say كل سنة وأنتم سالمين. 
Is كل سنة وأنتُم سالمون incorrect in MSA or is it just infrequent?


----------



## cherine

It's just not that frequent, the more common in MSA is كل عام وأنتم بخير . But if you want to use a plural (like سالمون، طيبون ...etc) make sure to use the nominal form.


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> سالمين is used by some people but I don't remember from where.


Syrian people!  In Syria we would say kel sine w 2nto salmiin or kel 3am w 2nato b2lef 5er


----------



## beirut-ya-beirut

Since we're compiling a list, in Beirut it's:

كِل عام وإنتو بخير


----------



## plstellme

Good evening everyone 

Please, how do I write "Happy new year" in Arabic (MSA) when I am adressing a group of people (mixed of males and females)?

I know there has been a discussion about the plural in the posts above, but I am not able to figure out how to put it together.
Can anyone help me please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mahaodeh

The first suggestion is the most common, it's also the easiest since you don't have the problem of جمع المذكر السالم. It's in the plural, but it's quite common to say it to a single person, two people, or a group of people. Being in the plural you don't have a gender issue either.

I'll just type it again: كلُّ عامٍ وأنتم بخيرٍ


----------



## plstellme

Oh, I get it now! Thank you very much for your help and for your patience


----------

